# Mannol Brand Lubricants?



## 531sb2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Has anyone tried Mannol brand oils? Seems like it's a good deal, if it's good quality.


----------



## Ichabod0525 (Feb 11, 2018)

Looks to be an *off list* brand.


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

What defies a good deal? I paid $4.59 a qt for Castol Edge 0W40 (German Made Castol) at Autozone (as long as you bought 24qts at a time)


----------

